# Rocky Mountain Winter 2016 - Boulder, Colorado January 9th 2016



## Jaden Rosard (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello Everyone!

I am pleased to announce that the Rocky Mountain Winter 2016 competition will be taking place in Boulder, Colorado on January 9th, 2016. This event will be taking place tat the Atonement Lutheran Church, and will include the following events.

2x2, 3x3, 3x3 One Handed, 4x4, Pyraminx, and Skewb. All additional information, including schedules, fees, and travels, can be found at http://www.cubingusa.com/BoulderWinter2016/index.php

I hope to see a bunch of you there!

Thanks,

Jaden Rosard, Daniel Hayes, AJ Blair, Daniel Gibson

2016 Rocky Mountain Organizing team


----------



## sk8erman41 (Nov 29, 2015)

Is 5x5 being held or not? It's on the registration page, but not listed in this post, the FB post, the events page, or the schedule so I'm assuming not but...?


----------



## Jaden Rosard (Nov 30, 2015)

5x5 is a very tentative event. The only way it would happen was if it was significantly more popular of a choice than skewb, in which it would replace skewb. The chances of this are minimal, so it's reasonably safe to assume it won't be.


----------



## Jaden Rosard (Nov 30, 2015)

UPDATE: With 28 signups in the first 24 hours and even more since then, space is going fast. Sign up quick since there is a competitor limit at 75! Hope to see you there!

http://www.cubingusa.com/BoulderWinter2016/


----------



## Jaden Rosard (Dec 1, 2015)

2/3rds of the space is full after just 3 days, so sign up now or you might not get in. See you there!


----------



## Jaden Rosard (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello Everyone!

There are only 7 spots left in the upcoming competition. Thats right, we have 68 registrants in less than a week, so if you want to come you gotta sign up right now! 

See you there.

Jaden Rosard
http://www.cubingusa.com/BoulderWinter2016


----------

